# Fertilizer/Lawn chemical season, be Careful out there!



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Just a reminder when taking those walks around the neighborhoods and parks that it is the season for people to pour tons of chemicals (most of which are unsafe! Especially for small dogs) When they are sniffing for a place to go, they could get a whiff of something dangerously toxic, so be careful! Just because *we* may use safe things on our yards, does not mean our neighbors are doing so.

Signs of chemical poisoning::, diarrhea, vomiting, excessive salivation and/or urination, lethargy, pain, tight/swollen abdomen, very similar to pancreatitis and the poisons *can* kill them or cause cancer(s).

Not trying to scare anyone, I've just noticed this time of year the increase of 'sick' babies we have had, and just to be mindful of what is out there eace:

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting the reminder, Kara. I have to really watch Tori. She loves to eat grass (sometimes I think she's part goat ) We were at my DGS soccer game a couple of weeks ago and one of the kids was holding her leash and not paying much attention to what she was doing. When I looked over to see how she was, there she was munching away on the grass growing in the flowerbed :doh:


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

are there any fertilizer/weed&feed prodects that are safer for our dogs??
Our grass needs to be fed!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, there are *safe* products, but even though we can use them doesn't mean they won't go sniff the neighbor's yard, or a public park.

Last year around this time, Gucci got really sick, horrible diarrhea, lethargy, I was so scared and worried about her and I know it was something toxic that caused it. That day, I had applied her frontline (which had never caused a reaction before, BUT..that doesn't necessarily mean anything) AND...we took a walk around the neighborhood, that chlorine smell of yard chemicals and Gucci sniffing around the trees and corners for a place to leave her mark. I honestly did not even think about it at the time, I guess we all assume that they have a 6th sense not to sniff certain dangerous things, but put a lumping pile of poo on it or a squirrel trail, then that really won't deter them too much.

I guess point is, in retrospect, I think that poisoning she got, which was alot of the same symptoms as pancreatitis was something she came in contact with that day on our walk. I tell my DH now to keep a fast pace in the street and only go to yards where you know they don't care about their grass, lol.. Really, though.....they are so little, small amounts can really effect them in a big way.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the warnings Kara!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is a great page with resources about lawn chemicals and pesticides, and alternatives:

http://www.beyondpesticides.org/lawn/index.htm

Also, I can't help but add that applying a product like Frontline or Advantage to your dog is applying pesticide (Central Nervous System Modulators) directly to them, so sometimes people may think the culprit is someone else's lawn when in fact it is around the same time they applied their flea control product. In a toxic reaction, it can have the same symptoms because it is also a pesticide.

Here is a fact sheet for Fipronil, the active ingredient in Frontline, developed for commercial turf and flea regulation on animals.

http://www.beyondpesticides.org/pesticides/factsheets/Fipronil.pdf


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Funny this topic showed up today because I just found out this afternoon that they apt I live in fertilized the lawn the week before Sissy got so ill but they didn't put up any signs like the last place I lived did so I had no idea it had even been done. I am now thinking that there is a very good chance it was the fertilizer that caused all of her problems this past weekend.....


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I learned this the hard way. Piper was vomiting and lethargic for about 24 hours after she had spent the day at my parents house. Just like with Sissy, I didn't find out until later that they had fertilized the lawn the day before. Even if they don't eat the grass, they may lick their paws when they come inside. I try to be really careful about where we walk now.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for the warning! We should always be aware of our dogs actions. They must always be at close watch.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I just posted in another thread that my hav had a seizure yesterday for the first time. Coincidentally, the gardener had come the day before. I was wondering if he might have gotten some chemicals on his paws or inhaled something. I wiped his paws and tried to keep him off my lawn,but there were several gardeners trucks out. After reading about some of these pesticides, it doesn't seem out of the question.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just posted on your seizure thread and I don't think you should dismiss it as a possibility, it is something quite controllable in the future (well, somewhat) I guess the problem lies in people not knowing what type of chemicals were put on every patch of grass they see. I wouldn't treat for a seizure disorder until it happens when not being exposed to any chemicals,

I do know that this is high season for lawn treatment, so I'm leary to even take her on a walk. This weekend, I'll be able to smell the chemicals as soon as I open my door or window from all of the neighbors putting fertilizer out.

I know they say to wipe their feet, and that probably works better for big dogs who can't get a dangerous dose by sniffing for a spot to pee, but small breeds, they are really overpowered by small amounts of the stuff

@ Lily~I have done alot of thinking and research on that since we talked about it and I am going with all natural treatments now, The last few doses of frontline she had, she only had 2 drops out of the whole tube (like maybe 1/25th of it,) so whats the point? I'm convinced that is why she got so sick last year (combo of frontline and lawn chemicals on the walk we took that day) I'm lucky she is alive, she was SO sick I was really afraid.

Kara


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the warning. This year, I decided to apply organic fertilizer. Well, that didn't go so well either. Read this guy's review of the product and that is pretty much what happened at my house. It took a full week until Poppy stopped wanted to eat this stuff so we kept her out of the yard the whole week.

http://www.cleverdonkey.com/1562-my-dogs-eat-scotts-organic-choice-lawn-food/


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

wavlngth said:


> Thanks for the warning. This year, I decided to apply organic fertilizer. Well, that didn't go so well either. Read this guy's review of the product and that is pretty much what happened at my house. It took a full week until Poppy stopped wanted to eat this stuff so we kept her out of the yard the whole week.
> 
> http://www.cleverdonkey.com/1562-my-dogs-eat-scotts-organic-choice-lawn-food/


Yikes!!

Yeah, I don't think I'd like that too much. Hate flies and even worse, them eating something I don't even know what it is out of a bag from home depot! Yikes!

Kara


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Organic is such an overused word nowadays, it is hard for the consumer to discern what is actually natural and safe and what is just green-washing. After all in chemistry terms, Organic just means that something has a chain of carbon. Benzene is Organic.

This is a helpful sheet on determining what is natural safe and non-toxic and what isnt--

http://www.beyondpesticides.org/infoservices/pesticidesandyou/Summer 2008/green-consumer-claims.pdf

This is a good healthy lawn guide that includes some certified Organic fertilizers:
http://www.beyondpesticides.org/pesticidefreelawns/resources/Read Your Weeds-Organic Lawns.pdf

@Kara--For me so far I have had no problems using the Brewers Yeast and the Apple Cider Vinegar Rinses. The brewers yeast makes their skin taste and smell terrible to fleas and ticks which seems like it would be more logical than something that kills fleas and ticks that get on the dog. After reading about all the dogs who have gotten sick from the topical products and people who have found ticks on their dogs while using them, it just doesn't seem worth it at all, even if I could use them.

Thanks for posting this reminder for people, hopefully it will save some dogs from being very ill this Spring.

Meghan


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

@Lily-how much brewers yeast do you feed? Do you do the apple cider vinegar rinses at bath time and how often?

@ Kara-thanks for the post

@wav-hmmm. That is scary having them want to eat it so badly and not really knowing what it is. 

You have all given me good food for thought and I will be talking to our lawn guy and figuring something out.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lynne,

You can use 1 teaspoon unprocessed Brewer's Yeast in the food, but there are tablets now that combine it with garlic for extra flea repellent properties and 1 tablet for a 10 pound dog is great, if you dog tolerates it well (no yeast allergy) you can double it during peak flea season.

Here are some options:
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Brewers-Yeast---Garlic-Tablets/999045.aspx

Amazon.com: Four Paws Brewers Yeast with Garlic Tablets For Dogs and Cats: Kitchen & Dining

As for the Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg is a good brand, but you can really get any brand, I would go for the most unfiltered organic one you can find. You can put 1 Teaspoon in their daily water for them to drink (which is also great for health), or take a plastic pitcher at bathtime and put 1/4 ACV and the rest water. You can also put it in a spray bottle and spray it on itchy skin and hot spots.

Amazon.com: Apple Cider Vinegar (Organic) 32 fl.oz: Health & Personal Care

Meghan


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, Meghan

I have some Brewer's Yeast I will try and I drink Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar and will see if the animals will drink it in their water. Might take some getting used to.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Meghan! I need to order some of the tablets, I swear I spend so much money at all natural pet, lol Love that store! And I have been meaning to start taking ACV myself, I hear its good for people like me. I may have brewers yeast already in one of her many supplements, I"ll have to go check the labels.

We have our flea problems mostly aug-Nov. here, What do you do with the acv? Do you dilute it with water and final rinse after the bath or put it on her in full strength form

Kara


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Kara,

My friend Autumn has been drinking in in her water bottle all day and says it great. I think you can do two tablespoons a day in your water. I have to be careful with vinegar and fermented products because I am sensitive (mold) but have heard good things. If you mix it wish a little raw honey in the water its bit like a bitter appley ginger ale or something. I would start slow to make sure it doesn't irritate your UT (kind of like how cranberry juice is good, but can be irritating).

I started putting in in Lily's water a few days ago, she seems to really like it. She is so picky about her water I was shocked. When she wants fresh water (after its sat there for a few hours) she goes and barks at the toilet or shower to tell me to hustle. lol. 


You just fill a pitcher with 1/4 to 1/2 ACV and the rest water, then use it as the final rinse after you rinse the conditioner. You dont need to rinse it out. Its really good for the skin and hair and helps with dry skin and dandruff. I use it to clean her ears a few times a month too. 

Meghan


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

What would i need to look for IF the dogs have an allergy to the yeast? I think I'm going to try it......I think for Sissy it was a combination of her eating the yard that had been fertilized but also I had just given them their flea/heartworm pill......

Smokey is 9lbs and Sissy is 11 so would one tablet be ok for each of them???


What brand of heartworm does everyone use? 

thanks


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

If your dog has preexisting skin allergies or frequent ear infections they are more likely to have other allergies, so that something to keep in mind. Signs of an allergy would be an increase in ear infections, scratching, head shaking, chewing on paws, etc. 

If you are concerned about it I would start with the highest quality you can find and follow the instructions on the bottle as per feeding. It is generally one tablet a day.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, M! I like your new avatar! I will try the ACV and the next bath Gucci will try it to, any noticeable changes in matting or does it dry the hair or moisturize it at all?

I do give Gucci the 'daily greens' from ANP

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Super-Daily-Greens/999176.aspx

And thought it might be in there, but no such luck. So far, I haven't had any issues with her being allergic to anything (knock on wood!) lord knows its enough of a headache with mine, I hope she keeps her stomach of steel! lol


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone know anything about Triple 13 fertilizer? A few weeks ago Sissy got really sick....vomiting blood and I found out later that the apt where I lived had fertilized the lawn-they did not put any signs up or send out a notice. That is the first question both vets asked me. Anyways, I finally got an answer back from the apt complex and they said it is perfectly safe for pets. I called Home Depot and Lowes and got two different answers. One said you would want to keep pets off for 1-3 days and the other said they could go back on immediately. My biggest concern with the apt complex is future yard treatments but they are not being very cooperative with me about telling me if they will put flags out or notify me before they do any future treatments........:frusty


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

There are some lawn companys who put out signs, these are company's who have most probably been sued. There is a very large lawncare company who does (it's a franchise name). Most people have no clue what is put on their lawn when they have a lawn service. Some of the workers just guess ta mate and some do not know any better. There is also certain cancers found in dogs that have had long term exposure to lawn herbicides. 

Everyone has to decide what will work best for them with flea products. Myself I will use frontline as I have one dog that is flea sensitive. Dogs with allergys that are left and they get out of control can be a real drain on the pocket book and leave you with a lot of guilt. Some vets will keep your dog for a few hours after a topical application, yes it costs but it might be worth the piece of mind.

My self I use a fish based fertilizer and an alfafa based topical for my roses (yes, sometimes I need something stronger for the roses, not often) you need to be very careful when you apply these and how much as you can attract the wrong wild life or stray dogs digging up your plants. Also too much will make you unpopular with your down wind neighbor, if you don't like the neighbor, oops.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My neighbor across the street just had her small dog back from the vet for a round of pancreatitis testing/treatment, onset Monday, after a weekend of people treating their lawns, not so coincidental..I wonder.

@ Jplatthy, read the fine print in your lease and see if there is anything in there regarding notification of pesticides, termite treatment, etc. I would think some lawn treatments would fall into that category. If something happened to your dog from them not notifying you that they put poison down and didn't put flags down to warn you, I'm not a lawyer, but I would think they'd be llable unless they had something in the lease agreement saying otherwise. I'd keep at them about it, you may save more sick doggies in the future if they change their policy on at the very least, warning dog owners to stay off the grass.

I don't trust people who say its dog safe unless I see it with my own eyes, that the type of thing that many of them don't really know if it is or not (they are just most likely following orders from the boss) and tell you what you want to here, every now and then, I'll run into a knowledgeable home depot employee, but most just try to appease you and tell you what you want to hear, whether its true or not.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:bump::bump:

I'm bumping this back up, because it is that time of year again and some are starting even earlier since the weather has been so crazy.

Be careful letting the lil' ones sniff on treated grass and sometimes your only clue is the pungent smell in the air, they can get really really sick, really quickly!

Kara


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for bumping this. I have been trying to figure out what to put on my own yard, I didn't even think about the neighborhood yards! So - and if I missed this in earlier posts I am sorry - is there a safe brand of yard feed/fertilizer that people have used around their dogs? Thanks


----------



## Sobakevich (Mar 24, 2012)

Thumper said:


> Just a reminder when taking those walks around the neighborhoods and parks that it is the season for people to pour tons of chemicals (most of which are unsafe! Especially for small dogs)
> Kara


Dear Kara,

Thanks for posting this warning for everybody. you juts took the words out of my mouth as I was about to post the very same warning.

Ari Mom


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My husband is the yard person, he is the one that actually buys the stuff and researches it and it isn't harmful to pets, but I still keep her off it for a day or two.

i realized this a few years ago when I took Gucci for a walk on a beautiful Spring evening and I remember the smell of lawn chemicals in the air, but then she got violently ill for 3-4 days, severe diarrhea and lethargy and I have always thought she got a whiff of poison that night, because she doesn't eat strange things or around other dogs or anything else..so I don't know. I think we are all cautious with our own property, but I'm sure we've all had them try to sniff on a neighbors yard, or even public park..who knows.

My vet says a lot of bigger dogs are pretty resistant to small amounts but small dogs, not so much, a little bit can make them very sick.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

:bump::bump:

I know its a few weeks early for this but I smelled it in the air this last weekend on a walk and Spring seems to be when we have alot of possible pancreatitis/mystery illness threads...so here I go beating that lawn chemical bush again 

Keep your babies off the icky dangerous lawns! :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Not to early at all, everything is in bloom, temps in the 70's already here. We didn't even HAVE winter!


----------



## hmrgang (Sep 7, 2007)

*safe lawn Rx*



TilliesMom said:


> are there any fertilizer/weed&feed prodects that are safer for our dogs??
> Our grass needs to be fed!!


Organic compost, manure or topsoil is safe for your lawns. It is chemical-free. Our business makes organic compost and I have used it to sprout grass seed in August. It retains moisture in drought conditions. When all other areas are dry and brown, the compost-treated grass is green and plush.

I have also recommended using compost as an attraction when trying to housebreak puppies. Dogs LOVE to go potty in it!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

great! thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Timely reminder, Kara. Lots of people in this area use yard and garden chemicals. We tend to not go on walks in the neighborhood when they are using them. And wash the boys feet when we return from anywhere other than our own yard.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been thinking about is too. Two years ago my hav ,Charlie, had a seizure the day after the chemicals were put on the lawn. never had another one until a year later when the neighbors were putting chemicals down. he has not had another one since so it sure seems to me that it was the exposure to the chemicals. I am dreading this time of year! even if I don't put down chemicals, they are around.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's horrible 

People seem to instantly think its the food or something they ate and not even think about the lawn or what is blowing over from the neighbor's house or a walk around the block and quick sniff on the wrong yard, and sadly, you'll notice our 'our dog is sick' threads are way more frequent in the Spring-Mid Summer.

I'm so paranoid now walking her this time of year we mostly walk in the street and only let her sniff on neglected yards, I've been walking the loop long enough to kind of know who is lawn obsessed and who could care less and they say keep pets off for an hour, but that isn't long enough, most people don't even stake the 'danger just treated' signs in their yard

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thumper said:


> That's horrible
> 
> People seem to instantly think its the food or something they ate and not even think about the lawn or what is blowing over from the neighbor's house or a walk around the block and quick sniff on the wrong yard, and sadly, you'll notice our 'our dog is sick' threads are way more frequent in the Spring-Mid Summer.
> 
> ...


It is against the law to use these lawn chemicals in any way not stated on the label, but a lot of people totally disregard the label - thinking 'if a little is good, more is better' or use insecticides on things they are not meant to be used on, so they would probably disregard any requirements to put signs up, but I wish there was a requirement that people had to do that. So unsuspecting people with pets would know and could avoid the area. The weed killers especially have an odor. A couple years ago, I was walking Augie at the really neat park in town, just strolling the path and all of a sudden this weed killer smell was there. I whisked that dog up and got him home and scrubbed his feet and legs. I would think in a park it should be mandatory they put signs up, where kids and dogs play in the grass.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> It is against the law to use these lawn chemicals in any way not stated on the label, but a lot of people totally disregard the label - thinking 'if a little is good, more is better' or use insecticides on things they are not meant to be used on, so they would probably disregard any requirements to put signs up, but I wish there was a requirement that people had to do that. So unsuspecting people with pets would know and could avoid the area. The weed killers especially have an odor. A couple years ago, I was walking Augie at the really neat park in town, just strolling the path and all of a sudden this weed killer smell was there. I whisked that dog up and got him home and scrubbed his feet and legs. I would think in a park it should be mandatory they put signs up, where kids and dogs play in the grass.


My husband used to be obsessive about our lawn, and I was ALWAYS having to keep after him to make sure he kept all chemicals away from the fences for the horse paddocks. Once our older son came along, I made him stop using ANY chemicals on our lawn. In honesty, our lawn is more a collection of low-growing "green stuff" than true grass. But you know what? when people with the golf course lawns have their lawns turn brown mid-summer, ours is till nice and green. And I don't have to worry about kids or animals. As a bonus, we have LARGE patches of a number of different wild flowers. People may remember the photo of Kodi in the field of violets... that's one section of our lawn. We also have crocuses naturalized EVERYWHERE. (I'll even admit that I enjoy the cheery, bright yellow of dandelions!:fear If we used weed killers, we'd miss out on all this color too.


----------

